# Mineral Makeup Collection Swatches



## Thais (Oct 5, 2006)

Shall we make a mineral swatch thread???






I think it will be nice for us to not only post swatches of eyeshadows and blushes; but also to post pics before and after foundation application so other members can see our skin tones and what shades we use; and this would help them pick their own shades.

I will post some swatches later this week.


----------



## Thais (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks !!!! You look great with all foundations!


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 5, 2006)

you do look great with all brands but i think the picture with edm is the best


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 5, 2006)

wow, great idea for a thread!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 5, 2006)

i love the idea. i'm going to quit using liquid foundation and going to start using mineral foundation. when i went to a BE boutique, i took off the liquid foundation i have on and i notice that i have so many bumps on my cheeks. i'm starting to have an interest in BE. so far, i am happy with their foundation. i'm heading back to the boutique in the mall hopefully on Monday to see what is the size of their foundation and comparing it to the one in Sephora. then once i compare the sizes, i'll purchase it along with a good brush to apply it with.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 5, 2006)

Periwinkle- those are awesome before and after pictures. I agree w/ blondie that the one with EDM looks the best. It gives you a certain glow that the others don't. Not that you don't look good in all of them..


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 6, 2006)

Great thread idea!

Aileen, you look great in all of the pics! MMU didn't look that good on me! I should try again with Thais' "Eureka" sometime soon!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you ladies! I kinda agree that the EDM FOTD looked the most photogenic, but I don't know, I'm kinda in a Monave kick right now. But thank you for the kind words, I will never go back to liquid/cake foundation ever again!





Now it's time to post _your_ before/after MMU pics!


----------



## Thais (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been so incredibly busy lately but I will try my best to post some pics ofver the weekend!


----------



## Thais (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are some swatches for you girls!!!!

BE = Bare escentuals; EDM = Everyday minerals; SM = Silky Makeup; AOFC = all over face color

Blush swatches:

1) From top to bottom: BE Trendsetter blush, SM Bella blush, EDM weekend getaway blush, BE Glee AOFC, BE Golden Gate blush

Attachment 25805

2) From top to bottom: BE True AOFC, BE Warmth AOFC, BE Lovely blush, BE Faux Tan AOFC, BE Hint blush

Attachment 25806

3) From top to bottom: EDM Chit Chat blush, EDM Girls Day blush, BE Escape blush, EDM apple blush, BE Warm Radiance AOFC

Attachment 25807

4) From top to bottom: BE Sun Kissed blush, BE Bare Radiance AOFC, BE Clear Radiance AOFC

Attachment 25808

Eyeshadow swatches:

1) From left to right: BE Platinum, BE Sterling silver, BE white gold, BE true gold, BE gold dipped, BE in the buff, BE Bare skin, BE Tan lines, BE precious, BE Hottie, BE summer

Attachment 25809

2) From left to right: BE Bikini, BE Heart, BE sex on the beach, BE Queen tiffany, BE Mai Tai (from tahitian sunset collection), BE Paradise (from tahitian sunset collection), BE Coconut palm (from tahitian sunset collection), BE the gift, BE nude beach, BE devotion, BE java, BE grace

Attachment 25810

3) From left to right: BE camp, BE elegance, BE pebble, BE gal pal, BE sangria, BE soul sister, SM blushing bride, SM camouflage, SM chestnut.

Attachment 25811

Hope this helps!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thais, you are truly the mineral queen. I should get a camera and do the same with mine.


----------



## Thais (Oct 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thais, you are truly the mineral queen. I should get a camera and do the same with mine. LOL Thanks.




Yes I agree, go take some photos girlie!! LOL


----------



## Sophia (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you Thais for the incredible swatches!!!!

Really the EDM Weekend Getaway doesn't look so peachy, it's the 3rd from the top right? it looks more pink, the 2nd one from the top is super duper peachy I wannit!! LOL

I think I should order the Girl's Day blush it looks prettier and more warm than the Weekend Getaway :-(

WOW for the e/s swatches, really they're so helpful for me that I cannot see them IRL, now I want Sex on the Beach that I didn't like it before from the site's swatches!!!


----------



## Lia (Oct 9, 2006)

Weekend Getaway is described as peach and pink blend . Probably if you want a peachy peachy blush from EDM, your best bet would be B&amp;B blush - the pic is almost orange and it's described as "deep peach with soft fine sparkle"


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for your effort showing the swatches, Thai! It does help me alot!


----------



## Lia (Oct 19, 2006)

Cute! I bought a blush today, but still i want some mineral blushes (i know that i have only 2 cheeks, but blushes always look great - besides, i can give some of them as christmas gifts



)


----------



## Thais (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute! I bought a blush today, but still i want some mineral blushes (i know that i have only 2 cheeks, but blushes always look great - besides, i can give some of them as christmas gifts



) Which one did you buy Lia?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 20, 2006)

I wasn't sure about the placement, but since this is the Official Thread ....

Here are some really helpful tools. Scroll down and checkout the "fiber optic " brushes--mini skunk brushes for the face and eyes. They pickup the most minute amount of minerals which is great because that's all you need! I'm gonna order the eye brush because I already have an EOB skunk.

milanmineral makeup brushes

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thais (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a swatch of Monave's Mystic Rose blush (bottom) compared to MAC Petticoat MSF (top):

Attachment 26339


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, Thais, for the pics!! Those BE swatches are lovely!


----------



## sunny101 (Oct 28, 2006)

So would you say that you use Light or Medium? Should non-tanned Asians use light or medium is my question.

periwinkle_sky, would you go with a light or medium foundation?


----------



## jeno (Oct 30, 2006)

wuttss edm ??


----------



## Lia (Oct 30, 2006)

EDM - everyday minerals (Mineral Makeup - Everyday Minerals Makeup)


----------



## Thais (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 3, 2006)

^ OMG I need the lipglaze swatches! Thanks so much, I love them! Did you buy full-sizes of everything! Whoa!









Here is my Monave FOTD with Teporah foundation and Honey lipglaze.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm luvin' this thread!!!!


----------



## Thais (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely contributions girls!!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Nov 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunny101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So would you say that you use Light or Medium? Should non-tanned Asians use light or medium is my question.
periwinkle_sky, would you go with a light or medium foundation?

Sorry I just read this now! I'm Light in BE, but I'd say it has a lot of yellow-undertones. I'd say go for warm (lots of yellow undertones) but light foundations.
I think if you're getting a shade, choose one with a yellow base. I don't know how light you are so I guess it would depend on that. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Those mojave lipglosses look to die for! I'm going to have to go order me some!

Jamie


----------



## Leony (Nov 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pikamyrda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's the swatches for Monave's blushes &amp; lipglazes.. HTH.




https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...10-Blushes.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-Lipglazes.jpg

Thanks for posting it Pikamyrda.


----------



## drealoveu (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a really great thread. I'm kinda new to the mineral e/s and lip glazes so this is alot of help! Thanks!


----------



## voodoo_mary (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi

i'm new to this forum- so far, i loved reading all the comments on mmu!

i'm asian, and a medium-light tan coloring.

I got the EDM sampler set, in light and medium beige- light doesnt do anything for me. but the medium beige gives me a very nice glow.

i've recently bought mineral powder samples from MADminerals.org and palladio. This is all trial and error for me!

Has anyone tried Pur minerals?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh wow! Those are all gorgeous colors Sirvinya! I'm going to move this to the mineral swatches sticky for you


----------



## cynpat2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

*OOOH those are some very pretty colors. im going to have to check that site out. thank you for posting,.*


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow! Those are all gorgeous colors Sirvinya! I'm going to move this to the mineral swatches sticky for you



Oh yeah, didn't think of that one! Thanks


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

More than welcome sweetie!


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 23, 2006)

these are pretty...i soooo wanna try MMU but i just don't know which one to start with..EDM seems to be the best so far though


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 27, 2006)

Oooh, those are pretty!

Here are the swatches from my Sweetscents xmas present:






l-r:

-Confederate Blue

-Orchids &amp; Diamonds

-Medium Yellow Shimmer

-Deceitful Shimmer

-Rubies &amp; Diamonds

-Amethyst Pearl

-Peach Pearl Shimmer

-Cloud Blue Shimmer

-Interference Red

-Egyptian Dark Green

-Perfection

-Merlot


----------



## semantje (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi everyone, i wanna try as many mineral eyeshadows as i can and i thought i would share them. Watch and compare

first up is *Voila Bare minerals*

$2.25 for a Full size eBay Store - VOILA BARE MINERALS: eye shadows, eye shadow sets and kits, bulk ounce foundations











* From top to bottom:*

-Blackened Gold

-18k Gold

-Beached bronzed











*from top to bottom:*

-Agua

-Haley

-Silver-n-gold











*From top to bottom:*

-Waterfall blue

-Pisces

-Emerald sparkle

-Blue Violet

*Taylor made Minerals*

http://www.taylormademinerals.com/

$0.75 1/8 sample in a baggy

$1.00 1/8 sample in a jar

$3.00 Full size











*from top to bottom:*

-Pharaoh

-Moot

-Centaur

-Brown Sugar











-Mint

-Fiji Beach

-Belfry

-Cisco

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/semantje/PICT0010.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/semantje/PICT0013.jpg

-Doll

-Iris

-Bishop

-Pistol

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/semantje/PICT0015.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/semantje/PICT0018.jpg

-High Lite

-Blaze

-Grafitti

-Crush

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/semantje/PICT0019.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b70/semantje/PICT0020.jpg

-Sunflower

-Lime

-Marsh

-Daisy


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooh very intense colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## semantje (Jan 1, 2007)

gonna add more when i have the time to take pics of all the shadows i have so please watch this thread


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you. Great shadows and prices.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 1, 2007)

I have loads of Voila minerals! I think they're pretty good and they're so cheap (doubly so with the current exchange rate!!). I'm glad someone else likes them.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

*I dont normally like golds and browns but those are really pretty. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## RedKisses (Jan 1, 2007)

Those are really beautiful shades! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lynnda (Jan 1, 2007)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## rlise (Jan 1, 2007)

coolness! cant wait!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 1, 2007)

those are beautiful colors, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jszap (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. The prices are great. I just bought some Micabella mineral shadows. I was impressed because you can use them for shadow, eye liner (by adding a little water) and lip gloss (by adding vaseline). They normally sell for $15 but the place at the mall sold them for $5.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are beautiful! Thanks for sharing those with us, can't wait for more!


----------



## LVA (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, those are realli pretty swatches .. and cheap too


----------



## sunny101 (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a swatch for EDM's Nic Nac blush. It looks lovely on the cheeks!
Attachment 26144

BE's WARMTH is an AOFC, but does anybody else think it's a little dark for light asian skintones? anybody with lighter skintones try and like it?

Originally Posted by *voodoo_mary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi i'm new to this forum- so far, i loved reading all the comments on mmu!

i'm asian, and a medium-light tan coloring.

I got the EDM sampler set, in light and medium beige- light doesnt do anything for me. but the medium beige gives me a very nice glow.

i've recently bought mineral powder samples from MADminerals.org and palladio. This is all trial and error for me!

Has anyone tried Pur minerals?

Yes, Pur Minerals was my very first MMU, and it wasn't a bad place to start. I started off with their Medium 4 in 1 pressed powder pan and it was a little dark for me so then I ordered the Light and it was a close enough match. However, after using BM for a few months, I realized that when using the Pur Minerals, my skin condition didn't improve, I still had a few blemishes here and there. Keep in mind that I'm comparing to other MMU brands and not just mu in general because it was still better than regular mu.I guess what I'm trying to say is that the only thing I really like about Pur Minerals is there chisel brush, it offers great coverage and I still use sometimes with my BM.


----------



## k_rocket (Jan 2, 2007)

Mineral eyeshadows always look stunning, but a little too shimmery for my liking.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *k_rocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mineral eyeshadows always look stunning, but a little too shimmery for my liking. I always buy matte shawdows because hey I aint no show girl LOL


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 2, 2007)

Lovely colours. enjoy


----------



## shimmerE (Jan 2, 2007)

Pretty colors... thanks


----------



## semantje (Jan 3, 2007)

added more


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

Becky, do you apply your eyeshadows wet to get them to look like that? They look amazing!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif added more *Those are really pretty also. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## katrosier (Jan 3, 2007)

I love 18K gold thanks Sam


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Becky, do you apply your eyeshadows wet to get them to look like that? They look amazing! Yes I do! I usually use my minerals wet so that's how I show my swatches.


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. They look like they are a great buy. Did you apply them wet in the pics?


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 4, 2007)

Really nice.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 4, 2007)

The new ones you added are really pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## semantje (Jan 4, 2007)

added more


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 4, 2007)

*OMG im in looooove with cisco . Ive been looking for a color like that for a little while. Thanks for posting.




*


----------



## clarisa (Jan 4, 2007)

Fabulous thread ladies! MMU might be something for me to try...


----------



## jszap (Jan 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif these are pretty...i soooo wanna try MMU but i just don't know which one to start with..EDM seems to be the best so far though I use BE and like it. I was thinking about trying EDM because it seems to be a better value and has 4 formula choices in each color.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 12, 2007)

Today I bought these mineral eyeshadows. They are the Ulta brand, from Ulta... and I think they are great quality. It was buy-one-get-one-free there so I bought one for $10. (the original price) and got another free. You can also buy them online for $5. each since there is a sale going on now. Also, I bought a little clearance set with 3 (.5g each) mineral Ulta eyeshadows in it as well as 2 brushes, and a mineral bronzer all for $6.99.

I am still kind of playing around with my digicam so this pic isn't so detailed and it definitely doesn't do the colors or the shimmer quality justice.

From left to right this shows: Gold, Canyon, Jade, Quartz, and Platinum.






The other colors are listed/shown on the site above as well.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 12, 2007)

wowwwwwww! those colors are gorgeous.


----------



## AngelaP (Jan 12, 2007)

Will definitely upload my swatches soon - i nearly have all the Everyday Mineral shades


----------



## AngelaP (Jan 12, 2007)

will post all of mine tomorrow


----------



## -KT- (Jan 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dlwt2003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always buy matte shawdows because hey I aint no show girl LOL I can't wear matte shadows, they always make my eyes look weird.


----------



## Chrystia (Jan 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Will definitely upload my swatches soon - i nearly have all the Everyday Mineral shades Definitely upload the swatches! I've been considering ordering some eyeshadow from EDM but it is so hard to see the colors with their new color projections.


----------



## Sprite7 (Jan 14, 2007)

Swatches from EDM would be amazing! I would love to try out some of their colours, but I don't trust what I see on my monitor. I know what colours I am looking for, but it's hard going by the blocks of colour they show on their website.


----------



## Integrality (Jan 31, 2007)

wow! I love a lot of pigments


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the swatches Chrystia!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have nothing better to do tonight so here's my entire collecton! Well, some of it! It's late now so I'll do some more tomorrow




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Sirvinya/ss1.jpg

[*]Orchid Pearl

[*]Jade

[*]Robin's Egg Gold

[*]Satin Slipper

[*]Lime Pearl

[*]Olive Branch

[*]Russet

[*]Lavender Topaz &amp; Diamonds

[*]Emeralds &amp; Diamonds

[*]Purple Iris

[*]Royal Peacock

[*]Harvest Moon

[*]Midnight Moon

[*]Forever Diamonds

[*]Iridescent Purple

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Sirvinya/ss2.jpg

[*]Peridot

[*]Golden Green

[*]Festival

[*]Island Orchid

[*]Aborigine Aqua

[*]Innocence

[*]Cleopatra

[*]Melancholy

[*]Peacock &amp; Diamonds

[*]Purple Shimmer

[*]Stars &amp; Diamonds

Those colors are phenomenal! Thanks for the swatches! This is a new brand for me, so I'll definately have to check them out.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those colors are phenomenal! Thanks for the swatches! This is a new brand for me, so I'll definately have to check them out. You definitely should! The range of Sweetscents pigments is amazing!


----------



## AverysMom (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Chrystia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These were from Aubrey Nicole. I was pretty disappointed in these. The colors aren't very pigmented and pretty much are identical when applied dry, and even wet they aren't very colorful. But I thought some people might want to see. (also don't let the eyeshadows scare you from their great foundation) Left-Right: Angel Eyes, Cornflower, Desert Rose, Orchid, Papaya, Twilight

AN must have changed their shadows because I have some of these colors and they are awesome. I did see your post a good while back that you didn't care for these and I was disappointed because I had ordered 2 sample kits that had 6 e/s each, but the colors are wonderful (I think I did see where they said some were new formulas, but not sure which) I'll take some photos later this afternoon and post them.Marti

Took a photo of the AN colors, hope you can see it okay. Not sure how to post the picture where you can see it here, so here's a link. If someone could tell me how to post them, that would be great! (You'd think I could figure it out, I work on a computer all day!) Anyway, here is a link to the swatch of AN e/s colors.

Marti

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kmg126/detail?.dir=1c9bre2&amp;.dnm=5d1cre2.jpg&amp;.src=ph


----------



## iatreia (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome swatches ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 25, 2007)

This threat is awesome, I love to see those swatches


----------



## iatreia (Mar 7, 2007)

all pretty colors *mesmerized*

lol I didn't realize I've posted a similar comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

i love this thread


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Taylor Made Mineralshttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...sales/tmm1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...sales/tmm2.jpg

Sweetscents

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet8.jpg

Ohh wow shadowprincess! Lovely colors! I'm specially drooling over Disco.


----------



## amethystangel (Mar 12, 2007)

Gosh, now I wanna try Sweetscents!

This is pure evil. Oh so good for the soul. But so bad for the bank account!


----------



## FairyDust520 (Mar 12, 2007)

You look good in all the make up to me. Thans for showing us. You have a very beautiful complexion.


----------



## breathless (Mar 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Primpgrrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some swatches from me!They are all from Fyrinnae. (The one at far right, _Enchant_ is not an eye-color but a blush.)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_fil...nae_swatch.jpg

For some reasons, _Enchant_ appears more pink in this pic than the actual color. It's more apricot-orange in person.

Also, wet _Ice Strom_ looks purple in this pic but it's actually vivid baby blue with pink sparkles.

Sorry for my crappy picture-taking skill.

they all look soo much prettier wet =]]

Originally Posted by *pikamyrda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's the swatches for Monave's blushes &amp; lipglazes.. HTH.




https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...10-Blushes.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-Lipglazes.jpg

omg! those blushes are amazing!

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have nothing better to do tonight so here's my entire collecton! Well, some of it! It's late now so I'll do some more tomorrow




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Sirvinya/ss1.jpg

[*]Orchid Pearl

[*]Jade

[*]Robin's Egg Gold

[*]Satin Slipper

[*]Lime Pearl

[*]Olive Branch

[*]Russet

[*]Lavender Topaz &amp; Diamonds

[*]Emeralds &amp; Diamonds

[*]Purple Iris

[*]Royal Peacock

[*]Harvest Moon

[*]Midnight Moon

[*]Forever Diamonds

[*]Iridescent Purple

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Sirvinya/ss2.jpg

[*]Peridot

[*]Golden Green

[*]Festival

[*]Island Orchid

[*]Aborigine Aqua

[*]Innocence

[*]Cleopatra

[*]Melancholy

[*]Peacock &amp; Diamonds

[*]Purple Shimmer

[*]Stars &amp; Diamonds

omg. i'm lemming a ton of those colors!


----------



## FairyDust520 (Mar 18, 2007)

These swatches are abssolutely gorgous! Thanks for posting.

Angelaine

These swatches are great!!!

FairyDust


----------



## FairyDust520 (Mar 18, 2007)

These are such beautiful shades. Don't know which ones to choose!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some of my favorite littlestuff4u pure minerals eye shadows.
Elbow to wrist- top row: Devine Meadow- deep matte plum, Cat's Eye- warm brown with green iridescence, Dragon Fire- deeper warm brown with serious green iridescence- Blind Date- bronzey gold sparkle, White Gold- white with yellow gold sheen.

Bottom row: Muddy Water- mid-tone plum with slight sheen, The Secret- matte mid-tone brown, Cocoa Powder- mid-brown with slight sheen, Cocoa Kisses- a little deeper version of Cocoa Powder with more sheen, Rusted Diamonds- white with peachy golden iridescence.

i want them all now!


----------



## Michee (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful swatches ladies. Thank you.


----------



## Yola (Apr 7, 2007)

Love this thread. Could be dangerous to the pocket though. Oh well I feel a serious Taylormade shadow and Monave Gloss haul coming on


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 10, 2007)

ooh, love those colors, all would compliment my complection nicely.


----------



## connollyd1027 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I have another question. I have extremely oily skin and I can't find something that seems to stay. I have heard it is very bad to reapply to cover up the shine so I usually just blot it but it all ends up coming off after a couple hours. Anyone know of any good products for this? I was thinking about trying i.d. bm but I am not sure if that is the best one to go with. Any help would be great.

THANKS!

New Girl


----------



## Wism (Apr 13, 2007)

I agree, awsome swatches!!





Oooh, does anyone know if EDM is waterproof? Will it sweat of? I curently use BM but by the afternoon it s pretty much gone..



any tips on how to make it last longer? Does EDM rub of? (i dont want to get any on my boyfriends white shirts.....) I ordered my samples and hopefully I wont be dissapointed.


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the swatches guys..love most of the colors!


----------



## bathafly (May 2, 2007)

I love the swatches! they're very helpful in choosing shades, especially the blushes. thanks!


----------



## evilone (May 9, 2007)

thanks for sharing, lumiere shadows are really nice and very affordable


----------



## bunnylover (May 9, 2007)

i love lumiere e/s!! i have some pictures in my notepad.


----------



## Ashley (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the swatches! They look very nice.


----------



## princessmich (May 9, 2007)

Now you're making me all excited. I'm waiting on my shipment, can't wait to play with them...LOL I love lumiere's e/s. Pretty colours and quite affordable too


----------



## LittleJade (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! They all look gorgeous. On their website they say Butter Creme has a light green highlight. Does it show up in real life?


----------



## Sirvinya (May 9, 2007)

Those are gorgeous!

I'm going to merge this with the mineral swatches thread.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 12, 2007)

katnahat,

You photographed your e/s very well! I love the greens and the blacks/blues the most! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katnahat (May 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif katnahat,
You photographed your e/s very well! I love the greens and the blacks/blues the most! Thanks for sharing!

Thank you!


----------



## katnahat (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LittleJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing! They all look gorgeous. On their website they say Butter Creme has a light green highlight. Does it show up in real life? I would have to say the Butter Creme is a bright creamy yellow. More cream than yellow, but still a yellow base. I don't really recall seeing any green in it. I only apply my shadows dry. I know I've read in other posts that wet application can change the finished color alot. Maybe wet, the base color changes.


----------



## Momo (May 24, 2007)

Guys, someone was nice enough to send me samples and I couldn't thank her enough, really! Here are my swatches in this order:

*Milan*:Gabriella, Kara, Olivia, Marie *Lumiere*:VV in Med Warm *Meow*:Mau, Chartreux, Persian/Angora

*Please note: I did Mau twice in a row on accident! lol!*

(sunlight, shade, indoor sun, vanity lamp, studio lamp)

I've decided to try Mau, Med Warm, Chartreux, Olivia and Persian/Angora in that order. What do you think?


----------



## ohiomom0503 (May 24, 2007)

I think that the 5th 6th and 7th colors are the best, based on your swatches. good luck


----------



## Momo (May 24, 2007)

hehe 6 and 7 are the same color. thanks. maybe it is a good omen that i did it twice on accident, it blended in so well.


----------



## Thais (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the swatches! I will merge this thread with the official swatch thread.


----------



## stashblaster (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ohiomom0503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that the 5th 6th and 7th colors are the best, based on your swatches. good luck


----------



## anichole (May 26, 2007)

thanks for the swatches!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 31, 2007)

For Sweetscents fans, here is a Sweetscents (SS) vs Mac comparison swatch: http://img.makeupalley.com/4/6/6/7/496292.jpeg


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sixxmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyday Minerals eyeshadow swatches.These were applied dry and this is in sunlight.

Enjoy!

thank-you for the swatches,this helps alot


----------



## princessmich (Jun 2, 2007)

Kat, those colours are awesome. IMO I think its a good deal.


----------



## veronwps (Jul 9, 2007)

wow, luv those 6 on the right


----------



## ozi (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you all very much for those swatches, they helped a lot


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 24, 2007)

Love them especially the last really bright ones!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm going to merge this with the swatch thread.


----------



## silveria (Jul 29, 2007)

These are swatches of all my lumiere and mad mineral full size eyeshadows. They are a little messy though..

Yikes, they don't show up well when uploaded here.

The full sizes are on my vox

Photo: Esswatches2 - silveriaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Blog on Vox

Photo: Esswatches - silveriaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Blog on Vox


----------



## Sirvinya (Jul 29, 2007)

Lovely swatches thanks silveria!


----------



## allyoop (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for sharing.


----------



## yda (Jul 31, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## lilita (Aug 11, 2007)

Inspired by Momokins' blog posts, I recently went through *my entire E/S sample collection* and organized the colors by color group and took photos of swatches on my arm. As I love this thread and was very enabled/helped by it, I'd like to share my swatches in return. Apologies in advance if some of these colors have already been covered.

Please keep in mind that I am quite tanned at the moment (peach-yellow-brown undertones) so some of these colors look _lighter_ on my skin than they would on a less-tanned person.

*PURPLES*







GREENS (with a blue or two)






*BLUES (with a green or two)*






BLACKS, SILVERS, WHITES






*YELLOWS &amp; GOLDS*






*PINKS, NUDES, NEUTRALS, BROWNS*











{these pics are also on my blog, with notes and comments}


----------



## Thais (Aug 11, 2007)

OMG you have a lot of stuff! Awesome!


----------



## dms (Aug 11, 2007)

What a great idea. Not everyone fits into the standard fair, light, med and tan range.


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, lilita! Those are amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 15, 2007)

Very helpful Lili.........thanks so much for dedicating your time to create these swatches. Actually the colors are quite precise. I can tell from the ones i own


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 17, 2007)

Lilita, thanks for posting. That must have been time consuming.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for putting in the time to do this. It's really helpful.


----------



## peachycheeks (Aug 30, 2007)

This thread is great!!! Thanks Everyone!

Although I am much more conservative on color, propaply my age and my job, lol





Most of these color way out of my confort zone, they beautiful though. Some of them I actaully was thinking of buying, but they are much more intense then they seemed on the website.

Anybody who has shades which may suitable for a mid 30's old fashion shcool teacher, please share you swatches with me.


----------



## honeyjar714 (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks lilita


----------



## nemuX (Oct 8, 2007)

Well there are evenings when you don't know what to do and then... why not a swatch of (a part) of my mineral shadows?

So I did it.. only for the blues, teals and greens (hup, sorry, will do the rest another day!).. I already realize I forgot all my meows and some fyrinnae... I'll update later.

My collection is made with fyrinnae (tagged F), PL, meow and ccm (ccminerals). A few ones are from TKBtrading and MAC. So in love with fyrinnae, I'm not so sure to try other brands!!

So here it is (you'll see, i made some mistakes while sorting them...) :

The greens





The teals





The blues (not my favorite color as you can see!):





Still have to do :

the purples, the pinks, the browns, the golds/coppers, the grays/black.


----------



## lilita (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:
My collection is made with fyrinnae (tagged F), PL, meow and ccm (ccminerals). A few ones are from TKBtrading and MAC. So in love with fyrinnae, I'm not so sure to try other brands!! Wow thanks so much for these. I keep wanting to order more from Fyrinnae but have been unsure if their colors are too similar to ones I already have from other companies.These swatches help a lot. (though it's interesting that Whalesong looks green on you. it's blue on me!)


----------



## nemuX (Oct 8, 2007)

lilita, the swatch doesn't show the shimmers (I couldn't manage to do THE perfect picture), whalesong looks green with blue shimmer on me. Maybe I'll update the pics by adding where there is special shimmer/reflects.

And your swatches made me want a lot of tmm!!! but I heard their samples were very small...


----------



## Marion J (Oct 11, 2007)

Aileen, you look great in all the MMU's, but EDM looks the best, your skin is so radiant!

Thais, thanks for the photos of the swatches - nice of you to take the time to post them.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 11, 2007)

What fantastic swatches! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

i love love love the colors! i'm on a rehab right now, but gosh, this just makes me want more!!!


----------



## laleily (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope someone can post ocean mist foundation swatches


----------



## cozmos (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Inspired by Momokins' blog posts, I recently went through *my entire E/S sample collection* and organized the colors by color group and took photos of swatches on my arm. As I love this thread and was very enabled/helped by it, I'd like to share my swatches in return. Apologies in advance if some of these colors have already been covered.
Please keep in mind that I am quite tanned at the moment (peach-yellow-brown undertones) so some of these colors look _lighter_ on my skin than they would on a less-tanned person.

*PURPLES*

http://a5.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989ca4750004-pi

GREENS (with a blue or two)

http://a0.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989cd0a00005-pi

*BLUES (with a green or two)*

http://a7.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989b5ab70005-pi

BLACKS, SILVERS, WHITES

http://a5.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989b9ba50001-pi

*YELLOWS &amp; GOLDS*

http://a6.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989bae9e0004-pi

*PINKS, NUDES, NEUTRALS, BROWNS*

http://a0.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989b47300002-pi

http://a7.vox.com/6a00d414296d08685e00e3989b451f0001-pi

{these pics are also on my blog, with notes and comments}

wawwww supperrr


----------



## xvkn408x (Nov 13, 2007)

wow this helped me a lot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow thanks so much for all the swatches girls, very helpful!


----------



## harslanay (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you for the swatches.


----------



## lilita (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nemuX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lilita, the swatch doesn't show the shimmers (I couldn't manage to do THE perfect picture), whalesong looks green with blue shimmer on me. Maybe I'll update the pics by adding where there is special shimmer/reflects.And your swatches made me want a lot of tmm!!! but I heard their samples were very small...

Sorry for this late reply! (I don't come here as often as I used to)TMM's e/s samples are quite generous! The jars that is. I highly recommend them if you like really bold shimmery colors.


----------



## Ace51 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## peachycheeks (Jan 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cleodelinda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some swatches from The She Space:



http://img.makeupalley.com/0/0/9/7/843740.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/0/0/9/7/843804.JPG

cleo, thanks for these swatches. They were applied wer or dry?


----------



## cleodelinda (Jan 6, 2008)

The shadows where applied with a damp brush and I had rather much product on the brush.


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 6, 2008)

My SheSpace addiction didn't need anymore feeding - but thank you


----------



## Louvain (Jan 20, 2008)

Some beautiful colors. I'm thinking of ordering from Mad Minerals, i have alot of Everyday Minerals already and love them.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Lauren* - Thanks so much for posting those EM blush swatches! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

Lauren, thanks for the lovely swatches!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mk12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Lauren* - Thanks so much for posting those EM blush swatches! I really appreciate it!!



Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lauren, thanks for the lovely swatches! You're very welcome girls!


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lilita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Inspired by Momokins' blog posts, I recently went through *my entire E/S sample collection* and organized the colors by color group and took photos of swatches on my arm. As I love this thread and was very enabled/helped by it, I'd like to share my swatches in return. Apologies in advance if some of these colors have already been covered.
Please keep in mind that I am quite tanned at the moment (peach-yellow-brown undertones) so some of these colors look _lighter_ on my skin than they would on a less-tanned person.

This will be a great ref. Thnks 4 sharing!I noticed there is a ton of pretty colors from "Dayna's"? Can someone share a link to this site? TY


----------



## melodyfleur (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

I love the idea of a mineral makeup thread. I'm new here but I've been working in makeup for years. First at Benefit, then as a trainer for Stila and now I got my dram job at Bare Escentuals! I used to loathe the idea of a powder foundation but when the company sent me the trial kit I was hooked. It's just beautiful!


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok I just added some swatches to my notepad. There's a few from Aromaleigh, Ocean Mist, J.Lynne and Lily LoLo. I'll add some more later =)


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

good post


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

Love those swatches pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Droomdoos (Feb 5, 2008)

I just love the shimmering


----------



## raininberkeley (Feb 5, 2008)

Man, I need to post more so I can see the links!


----------



## paisleygirl (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which one did you buy Lia? Are you still looking for some mineral blushes? I use the best mineral blushes and bronzers from ethereal minerals. Their stuff is great. Great prices also. You should try them. check the etherealminerals web page out to if you want.


----------



## artressa (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't WAIT to have 10 posts so I can see too!!! Well, here's another one down


----------



## princessmich (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *artressa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't WAIT to have 10 posts so I can see too!!! Well, here's another one down LOL..........I remembered how that felt. Keep posting! 3 more to go


----------



## BlueSun (Feb 18, 2008)

This thread is chalk full of enable! LOL

Thanks for posting the swatches, everyone!


----------



## Devilgal (Feb 19, 2008)

Really love those beautiful swatches making me wanting to order more and do swatches for u ladies too.. hee..


----------



## reenee-K (Feb 28, 2008)

abpenn - those colours are fierce! Love the red!


----------



## fattycat (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *artressa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't WAIT to have 10 posts so I can see too!!! Well, here's another one down Me too , still 7 to go


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 14, 2008)

great theard

Originally Posted by *abpenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Swatches of Taylor Made e/s:
Dorothy, Polly, Sunflower, Envy, Holly, Dusk, Mission, Knockout.

I used L'Oreal eyeshadow base and home made mixing medium (glycerine &amp; water).

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4.../Swatches4.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4.../Swatches7.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4.../Swatches9.jpg

wow!!!!!!!!! amazing colors!!!


----------



## fattycat (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have nothing better to do tonight so here's my entire collecton! Well, some of it! It's late now so I'll do some more tomorrow




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Sirvinya/ss1.jpg


Orchid Pearl
Jade
Robin's Egg Gold
Satin Slipper
Lime Pearl
Olive Branch
Russet
Lavender Topaz &amp; Diamonds
Emeralds &amp; Diamonds
Purple Iris
Royal Peacock
Harvest Moon
Midnight Moon
Forever Diamonds
Iridescent Purple
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v249/Sirvinya/ss2.jpg
Peridot
Golden Green
Festival
Island Orchid
Aborigine Aqua
Innocence
Cleopatra
Melancholy
Peacock &amp; Diamonds
Purple Shimmer
Stars &amp; Diamonds
 Lovely colours !!! Can you tell me from what brand ?Thanks

Originally Posted by *shadowprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Taylor Made Mineralshttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...sales/tmm1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...sales/tmm2.jpg

Sweetscents

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet3.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet4.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet5.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet6.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...les/sweet8.jpg

Great colours !! Are they full size or mini ? Thanks


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *fattycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lovely colours !!! Can you tell me from what brand ?Thanks

Sweetscents.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Apr 8, 2008)

those swatches are so great

do u guys have swatches of Silk Naturals blushes, i'm looking for them

thanks a lot


----------



## fattycat (Apr 25, 2008)

Love the color of The She Space !!!


----------



## nemuX (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

You can get a few more swatches here

Mes pigments - Nem sauce aigre-douce

Blushes - Nem sauce aigre-douce

They're all applied dry in a cheap base.

I posted here two of them a while ago...

hope it helps.

(most of these pics can be seen if full size if you browse the blog)


----------



## iheartmakeup08 (Apr 29, 2008)

Great tread. Those Taylor Made Minerals look great I've never heard of that brand before.


----------



## fattycat (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ShizzNizzLe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are some of the Silk Natural new blushes:
http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/5375/sany0600am6.jpg

Thanks . I think I just spot the blush I like



..


----------



## macupjunkie (May 16, 2008)

you're all amazing!!! **muahh* lol, I've been googling lumiere swatches for a while and I don't know why I kept missing this thread when i come on everyday... anyways, google brought me back here lol.


----------



## feu_du_ciel (May 17, 2008)

i've just received my SNs, those blushes are so cute, thank u so much for the swatches


----------



## yuki chou (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the SN blush swatch

i can't wait to receive my order


----------



## feu_du_ciel (May 20, 2008)

oh, those pigments are so flashy, great for this summer's trend


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *feu_du_ciel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, those pigments are so flashy, great for this summer's trend




Yeah, some are too glittery for me but overall they're very pretty


----------



## Nory (May 29, 2008)

Lauren, Very nice swatch ! Helpful for me to pick up the blush in EDM. Now I only have All smiles, I like it very much but look for more pink ones. Thanks.


----------



## HollyC (Jun 15, 2008)

These swatches are fabulous


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 25, 2008)

So many pretty colors, so hard to choose.


----------



## petrina_678 (Jul 4, 2008)

fyrinnae swatches, dry on UDPP!

http://img.makeupalley.com/8/2/8/9/1006073.JPG


----------



## fattycat (Jul 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *white_poplar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My first pic of swatch here.
This pigment is called "Oh Precious Patience" from The She Space. It's a freebie that Heather is giving out to apology for the delay in processing orders (due to large volume of orders). She is such a sweet angel.

This is the swatch with flash. Apply with a brush, no base.

http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/7387/flashypu7.jpg

Same order as above - In natural light

http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/9652/noflashyj0.jpg

Nice color !!!


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

nice swatches!


----------



## gilliantng (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the swatches!

they're really helpful and very very tempting!!


----------



## katiztic (Aug 6, 2008)

I love looking at swatches! Thanks!


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooh, some lovely swatches! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fattycat (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone have swatches of the new LE TSS ?





Wanna have them all ....


----------



## chrisssay (Aug 11, 2008)

ShizzNizzle, how long did it take to receive your Archetype order?


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wowww..its my 1st time in here and I shld say that all of you have done a great job. This really helps me in getting some colours. I will do my best to contribute.

Good job guys.


----------



## simisimi100 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm looking for Monave's foundations swatches..can you help me with that please? thanks!


----------



## sunny101 (Jan 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Nory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lauren, Very nice swatch ! Helpful for me to pick up the blush in EDM. Now I only have All smiles, I like it very much but look for more pink ones. Thanks. I have a blush from EDM that looks almost identical to NARS 'orgasm'.....it's called "siesta" and it's beautiful. It took a little while for it to grow on me, but ended up becoming my HG blush.....I was surprised to find the NARS 'super orgasm' (it's been sold out forever....I've been trying to find one but it's been impossible) on my pillow yesterday....my DH knew I wanted one and went on a search across the GTA to locate one for me. Is he the yummiest or what???



I've only been using MMU blushes and e/s for the past couple of years, but I don't have a problem with using non-mmu for some things....I've just had so many samples that I haven't had a chance to use anything else; I've been dabbling into these samples for 2 years now and haven't even made a dent in my collection.....most companies give free samples (you pay for shipping) or for a small fee, this way you can sample different blushes yourself rather than relying on swatches....sometimes the pigments look very different on your face than it does on the back of your hand/arm; also they will differ from skintone to skintone....I've learned that you can't rely 100% on swatches, I've been disappointed several times with the way it looks on my face......try the EDM 'siesta', if you're looking for a paler pink this one is beautiful......nice glow but NOT too sparkly for those who don't like sparkles (I love them...). GOOD LUCK!!!

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm looking for Monave's foundations swatches..can you help me with that please? thanks! I use Monave, it's my HG.....if you tell me what colours you wear in other MMU maybe I can help you.....I'm a little busy today but I'll try to do a Monave swatch tomorrow (if somebody hasn't already done one).....there might be one somewhere, have you checked anywhere else?


----------



## Flowind (Feb 5, 2009)

Very useful swatches, and help me decide which ones to buy. Thanks


----------



## gejba (Feb 6, 2009)

Some of the Sweetscents swatches from Christmas 2008 collection:

*Popsicle:*






* Natural Suntan Bronze:*






*Fancy:*






*Egyptian Green:*






*Egyptian Desert:*


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

Very nice swatches


----------



## gejba (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweetscents: Yellow Shimmer, Tangerine Satin and Tibetan Ochre.


----------



## paulaql (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you got fairly lt beige luminesse from lumiere swatch comparized with fairly lt warm or golden luminesse? Please


----------

